# Spotted Pictus Catfish?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure why but I really like these guys... always have and now that I've got a 75 gal tank, I'm thinking about getting 2 or 3 of them. I've got mostly tetras, danios, a pair of guppys, and an angel fish. I also have (at least I think they're still there) a couple cherry shrimp. As far as plants go, I do have some baby tears and some java moss. Would these catfish cause me any grief with that set up?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

It'll eventually eat the shrimp


----------

